
Ask HN: Can you please fix these comment/submission issues? - ilaksh
1) It&#x27;s really easy to accidentally click submit twice especially on mobile.  It just lets you do it and marks it as dupe.  If I submitted the exact same comment on the same thread in the exact same place within like 200ms, please recognize it was a dupe and just drop the extra one.<p>2) &quot;You are submitting too fast&quot; Finding out that you were locked out after you thumb-typed a long reply is not fair.  Also not fair is staying locked out for quite a long time, thumb-typed another reply, and then still being locked out.  Give us a hint what the rules are and when the lock will expire.
======
detaro
if you want to reach the team behind HN, please e-mail them:
hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
ilaksh
I did and also put that question in there but one person complaining isn't
going to make them fix it .

~~~
gus_massa
Most features in HN are not decided by popular vote. If it's a good idea and
easy to implement, one suggestion is probably enough.

I think that your first suggestion is in this category, but the mods may
disagree.

A fix to the second one looks more difficult to implement, but I've never seen
that message. (I only had similar problems with threads that are killed while
I'm writing a reply.)

